# Battery Organizer



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Here's a quick project that is very useful - a battery organizer. With Christmas just around the corner, this would make a great gift and would be very easy to do in quantity. They would also sell well at craft shows, if that's your thing.

Mine is mounted to the wall in the garage, right next to the door to the kitchen. Keeps batteries from cluttering up and rolling around in a junk drawer. I've made about a dozen of these. Just about everyone who sees it has asked where I bought it, and then I end up making them one.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

What a great idea.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Good idea! I got a charge out of your project. :laugh2:


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Gotta figure out how to make one of those for my freezer where I keep my batteries.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I like the idea of making these as gifts.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

GuitarPhotographer said:


> Gotta figure out how to make one of those for my freezer where I keep my batteries.


Is it a free standing freezer or a compartment in a refer combination? Our freezer in the basement could have it hanging from hooks on the rack or sitting on the rack.


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

This is great. Thanks!


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Is it a free standing freezer or a compartment in a refer combination? Our freezer in the basement could have it hanging from hooks on the rack or sitting on the rack.



Top compartment freezer in reefer combo. The interior is of course crowded with food, I need to figure out how to make this fit a rack on the door. Hmmmm.


----------

